# Bajaj Pulsar 200 problems



## prateek_san (May 3, 2007)

*www.mouthshut.com/review/Bajaj_Pulsar_200-124393-1.html 

bajaj is going to far by compromising on quality ..... this 3rd or more incident taking place...........


----------



## esumitkumar (May 3, 2007)

shukr hai..i have P-180..

i had an accident 2-3 days ago where a fellow just drove his kinetic tirri into other side of road without giving any sign @$@$@$@$@$@ 

i was driving@ 60 ..applied full disc brakes..me n bike fell...only its handle got bent due to impact on road ..had to replace the full handle @ 310 bucks ..and me got several injuries too   

i curse that fellow    but P-180 was as before


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2007)

btw braking needs some expertise too.My Fiero skids the second if someone try rear brakes(most of us do),in suzuki fiero u need to brake using a combination of front brake at a higher preposition than rear brake.


----------



## prateek_san (May 3, 2007)

lucky u man.........


----------



## vnl5486 (May 3, 2007)

damn....why compromise on quality....people's life is at stake here....


----------



## prateek_san (May 3, 2007)

@ freebird

i know braking needs some expertise.... i have uni... so know how to brake at sudden situations.....but still no bike will fall into pieces after a hard braking....


----------



## esumitkumar (May 3, 2007)

ya ..no bike will fall to pieces..may be we can ask some eyewitness thr at IISC to post some pics


----------



## Goten (May 3, 2007)

Fell of a number of times from ma pulsar.

LOL.

I always stand up no matter how hard I am hurt but kick ma bike.

LOL.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 3, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> ya ..no bike will fall to pieces..may be we can ask some eyewitness thr at IISC to post some pics



me too can't believe that , many Frnds have pulsar 180 n 200 n they seem to have good build quality .


----------



## thecyclone2k (May 3, 2007)

Yeah, a video footage would be a treat! Still, pics will be fine! . It would have been funny to watch! lol.

Wonder, how they took the pieces back home and saying to thier Mom, Mumma! Bike toot gaya! haha lol.

Sorry but, I find this funny! If it is real, must be a bad stuff for the owner.


----------



## VD17 (May 3, 2007)

lol.. anyways, news is that Bajaj is replacing all the suspensions and compensating the customers by offering them a tank full of fuel and new "Ninja" helmets... heh... i guess everyone mistakes.. reminds me of the Apple battery fiasco...
still i'd buy the P200 for its arse kicking abilities.. if i had the dough...


----------



## prateek_san (May 3, 2007)

yeah sure go ahead ...... u will also get a tank full of petrol and Ninja helmet .....so that u dont die while ridin that bike 


*img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00015vr7.jpg
*img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00016xn7.jpg
*img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00017ua9.jpg


*i160.photobucket.com/albums/t178/soumyatintin/Sou073.jpg
*i160.photobucket.com/albums/t178/soumyatintin/Sou064.jpg

some pics.          these pics r of diff P200's.....sorry vids found.....


----------



## yogi_7272 (May 3, 2007)

thanks god . my pulsar fell some 2 yrs ago while hard breaking .. or  we would have been dead ..   but seriously .. we need to apply both brakes equally to stop at high speeds ..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 3, 2007)

when i bought my cbz nd my frnd bought a pulsar 150 cc,the nxt day we had made a race during that he used disc brakes nd with with an severe accident.his back tyres got high up nd he strolled to a distance.when he done that it seems that he is doing stoopy but ultimately it was an devastating rash.he got hurt at his face nd hand also got scrubbed.the bike also dismantled.it gave me a hint of the bad braking nd poor handling command in bike which i never xperienced in my cbz. thnk god i hadnot bought a pulsar.now i have a karizma nd i came to unveil that hero honda hadnot degraded its product rather it is upgraded than previous one.in karizma the i got to know that how it produces full power at low rpm nd bike establishes an effective torque which i hadnot seen in its contemprory market products.now i m waiting for tvs 250cc bike nd also apache 160cc which produces 15.5 horse power


----------



## prateek_san (May 3, 2007)

man was ur friend Ok after that crash ....well this time bajaj made a big fault, they have fitted bigger disc without taking care of the front forks.....and when the disc is applied at full strength .... we all can see the results to that.....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 3, 2007)

ya he is all right now but he had got an serious injury at spinal chord,fractured leg nd still he has scratch signs left in his face which only can be trated after surgery.it reveals that bajaj just increases the power of bike without having the basic balancing systems.it posses improper balance nd torque nd also poor handling.it produces its power after 7000 RPM which is a major drawback in bajaj technology.i will never suggest to buy 150cc bike or above cc


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 4, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> yeah sure go ahead ...... u will also get a tank full of petrol and Ninja helmet .....so that u dont die while ridin that bike
> 
> 
> *img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00015vr7.jpg
> ...



well in da pics u've shown only te suspension's broken where r da pics of whole bike in parts


----------



## hailgautam (May 4, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> ya he is all right now but he had got an serious injury at spinal chord,fractured leg nd still he has scratch signs left in his face which only can be trated after surgery.it reveals that bajaj just increases the power of bike without having the basic balancing systems.it posses improper balance nd torque nd also poor handling.it produces its power after 7000 RPM which is a major drawback in bajaj technology.i will never suggest to buy 150cc bike or above cc


 
That's *Indian R&D*  for you. that is why honda/suzuki bikes should be preferable than our local bikes.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 4, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> That's *Indian R&D*  for you. that is why honda/suzuki bikes should be preferable than our local bikes.



dunno bout u But I certainly would go for a Pulsar , it looks way cooler man n is a please to ride , i haven't heard or seen ny problems with pursal here in Lucknow .


----------



## prateek_san (May 4, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well in da pics u've shown only te suspension's broken where r da pics of whole bike in parts



no pics were there of the broken pulsar ..... . the pics that i have shown u is of those p200 whose front forks have broken at speed around 20-40 kmph


----------



## VD17 (May 4, 2007)

heh.. you know what.. i have seen so many pulsar brickbats (generally insecure honda owners) that i wouldnt be surprised if that mouthshut article was a fake... for all i can say, i might as well go to mouthshut.com and write that today i saw a bike XYZ have its engine fall off and the petrol tank burst into flames on a highway... lol
As regards bajaj R&D, i praise them.. to such an extent to forgive this mistake of theirs. In fact, its probably not even the R&D's fault.. suspensions are the OEM's responsibility... i bet bajaj is grilling them already...
We talked about bajaj R&D.. well.. lets see.. DTS-i (first 150cc bike in India which balanced power and mileage immaculately, before that we had CBZ which was miserable in mileage)... then they dictated how the market went.. they started giving alloy wheels.. look at everyone now... LED's, Digital Speedos, Gas suspensions... 
It's apalling to see how people love to criticise bajaj at the first chance... they're a company from India who's making it big on its own efforts.. they're the company which challenged (and annihilated) HH's dominance... being a patriot, i'd defend bajaj.. atleast from the crappy japs (yamaha and honda) who have not yet come out with a single successful bike (in terms of sales).. yamaha doesnt know the words 150cc and honda seems to suffer from a sleep disorder which makes em wake up n give facelifts to their bikes months after the competition... (even now they did just a stickering job with borrowed alloys, graphics and styling).. 
and we still throw stones at bajaj... way to go...


----------



## prateek_san (May 4, 2007)

dude Honda is not launching its big bikes becuz of customs charges...the prices of any bikes will be more than double ...so they r working on a new plant a Gurgaon...and we will see 250 CC twister bikes by the end of this yr.....dunno bout yamaha...btw im not trying throw stones at Bajaj....its just their quality of their products....i really loved the first DTSi which was rock solid bike but after that, its not the same scene now....btw atleast the crappy japs have good engines than ur Faithfull Indian Bajaj.....

Bajaj can do anything they want and no other person can point to them...but everyone can point to any company except bajaj.....whether they do some fault or no fault at all...  see thats the problem u Bajaj fans have ur simply Blind when u see Bajaj launching any new things.....


----------



## aryayush (May 4, 2007)

VD17 said:
			
		

> i guess everyone mistakes.. reminds me of the Apple battery fiasco...


Correction: The _Sony_ battery fiasco. 

From the original "review":





> The speed was also not  too much it was only 45 kmph to 0 brake.


I wonder how this guy came to know that!

Sounds like a lame attempt to discredit Bajaj. And my Pulsar 150 (the older and lowest configured model) has fallen an uncountable number of times on all sorts of surfaces at all sorts of speeds but it looks and works fine. More importantly, it has never broken to pieces. I am hard pressed to remember ever having broken anything apart from the covers of the indicators.


----------



## knoughtyd (May 4, 2007)

*Pulsar 200 are likely to be recalled by Bajaj Auto Ltd * because front fork  has a major design defect/ metal fatigue  issues  and a few bikes have collapsed... 
*Pulsar 200:Likely Recall of all bikes *


----------



## cynosure (May 4, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Sounds like a lame attempt to discredit Bajaj. And my Pulsar 150 (the older and lowest configured model) has fallen an uncountable number of times on all sorts of surfaces at all sorts of speeds but it looks and works fine. More importantly, it has never broken to pieces. I am hard pressed to remember ever having broken anything apart from the covers of the indicators.




I have 150DTS-i v2.2
Even I havent broke anything aprt the indicators.

But these days my bike is all screwed up. I think I got a defected model. Exhaust has been changed, Rear brakes dont work(bikes skiids like anything if I use them), Front brakes have lost the power, Rear tyre punctures every month, I dont feel confident enough to zoom my bike 

Due to this rear wheel problem, I've slipped thrice but those bajaj showroom mechanics say "  bhai sahab itne kaide brakes hai ki skid maar rahe hain, or kya chahiye???" bloody arseholes. Do they get training or something???


----------



## prateek_san (May 4, 2007)

LOL


----------



## VD17 (May 4, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> dude Honda is not launching its big bikes becuz of customs charges...the prices of any bikes will be more than double ...so they r working on a new plant a Gurgaon...and we will see 250 CC twister bikes by the end of this yr.....dunno bout yamaha...btw im not trying throw stones at Bajaj....its just their quality of their products....i really loved the first DTSi which was rock solid bike but after that, its not the same scene now....btw atleast the crappy japs have good engines than ur Faithfull Indian Bajaj.....


i was talking about unicorn.. they launched the updates miserably late... and regards the engine, we'll see now.. let the DTS-fi come... 
Bajaj bikes are so popular that nearly every other person owns.. more the ownership, more problems are bound to be heard... i wonder if the problems you have heard of are from bikes which have even been serviced regularly...



> Bajaj can do anything they want and no other person can point to them...but everyone can point to any company except bajaj.....whether they do some fault or no fault at all...  see thats the problem u Bajaj fans have ur simply Blind when u see Bajaj launching any new things.....


when did i say that thing? i said i "forgive" them for this.. forgiving is to someone whom you acknowledge has made a mistake... interestingly, in the last 5 years.. nearly every new bike that bajaj has launched has ripped apart the sales...


----------



## prateek_san (May 4, 2007)

u want to speak about their quality ...did forget the silencers of the Discover and P150 v2 nearly all the ppl had to change their silencers within 4-6 months of buying the bikes........


----------



## VD17 (May 4, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> u want to speak about their quality ...did forget the silencers of the Discover and P150 v2 nearly all the ppl had to change their silencers within 4-6 months of buying the bikes........



thats a lie... 
many people had to change it.. thats because the adulteration in fuel in varanasi... remember how litres of water were taken out from ur bike? the bajaj engines burned that fuel too and the vapour caused the silencers too rust.. no one makes bikes to run on adulterated fuel... and by the way, its been 10 months since nish's  discover... not a single speck of rust on it...


----------



## prateek_san (May 4, 2007)

arey dude nish bought way way way after those things were gone....talking with all bajaj fans is stupidity .... Mods plz delete this thread cuz some of members dont thing this thread is worth it.....i dont want to start any fights here.....


----------



## cynosure (May 6, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> u want to speak about their quality ...did forget the silencers of the Discover and P150 v2 nearly all the ppl had to change their silencers within 4-6 months of buying the bikes........



I had to change my silencer too but I think this was coz I gave too much throttle at low gears. They said "jaali phat gayi".


----------



## s18000rpm (May 6, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> I have 150DTS-i v2.2
> Even I havent broke anything aprt the indicators.
> 
> But these days my bike is all screwed up. I think I got a defected model. Exhaust has been changed, Rear brakes dont work(bikes skiids like anything if I use them), Front brakes have lost the power, Rear tyre punctures every month, I dont feel confident enough to zoom my bike
> ...


 for rear brakes, if they lock too much (ur case), just loosen the "nut" a bit yourself man .

about front brakes, have you changed the brake oil/brake pads?

front brakes work perfect when the front fork works perfect, if the fork has become kinda spongy, then braking will not be as affective as it sholud be.

--------------------

@dursleyin, thanks dude for P-200 news, my cousin was going to buy a bike, now he has to re-think all over again , 
dont you guys think Pulsar & Unicorn suffer from too much of rust problem?

my frnd has a Unicorn, the exhaust (bottom side) has become fully rusty & the down-tube (chassis) too, he even got some coating (before the rust issue) at Honda showroom, but to no use.


----------



## cynosure (May 7, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> for rear brakes, if they lock too much (ur case), just loosen the "nut" a bit yourself man .



Ive already tried that (loose, tight, ive even changed that nut twice). But I dint notice any difference . The bike slips even if the nut is loose (or it is tight). I think there is some problem internally but I aint no mechanic and the mechanics cant figure out what the hell is wrong with my bike.




> about front brakes, have you changed the brake oil/brake pads?
> 
> front brakes work perfect when the front fork works perfect, if the fork has become kinda spongy, then braking will not be as affective as it sholud be.




Changed the pads two months back and the oil is always completly filled (I dont do that, mechanic does ).
Dont know much about the fork thing youre talking about. Is there any way to test the "sponginess" of the fork???
My bike is only 11K km old. Fork wont go bad before 20K I think.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 7, 2007)

front fork->

if they travel (up & down ) too much, then braking is a bit in-effective & ride just gets too frustrated, coz everytime you use the disk, then bike will rock forth & back tooo much. (like in splendour).

if you ride in the city (nice & flat roads), then the fork are good.


rear brakes->

how much free play does the brake lever has?

& take your bike to a local mechanic, give him a "hack-saw" blade & tell him to "scratch in" the brake pads (in angular way). those grooves should not be tooo deep, just a *0.5mm* will do. & also tell him to clean the Brake Drum, seems like too much dust.


----------



## cynosure (May 7, 2007)

I can guarantee that the forks are fine. I always ride my bike on the better side of the road.

And the "hack saw" blade thing. My local mechanic is genius (better than the bajaj guys). He has done that already but the problem still persists. And my brake shoes are gud and new, some couple of months old.

And free play is normal.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 7, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Sounds like a lame attempt to discredit Bajaj. And my Pulsar 150 (the older and lowest configured model) has fallen an uncountable number of times on all sorts of surfaces at all sorts of speeds but it looks and works fine. More importantly, it has never broken to pieces. I am hard pressed to remember ever having broken anything apart from the covers of the indicators.



{Infinity}+1


----------



## s18000rpm (May 7, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> And the "hack saw" blade thing. My local mechanic is genius (better than the bajaj guys). He has done that already but the problem still persists. And my brake shoes are gud and new, some couple of months old.
> 
> And free play is normal.


 hmm so you've done that too

does the lever stay a bit upward, i mean slightly higher than the foot rest.

if yes, tell you mech. dude to loosen the "nut" (near hub) & then lower the Lever. (it can be adjusted), while he does this, you tell him where you find the lever the most comfortable, for me its the most comfortable in bit downward stance. this way my feet is free & to get back on the brake is quicker, sorry i cant explain it with just words, no bike too. if you didnt get me, tell me, i'll upload some pics 


do this (you can do this yourself too) & report back.


----------



## Kannan (Jul 7, 2007)

Hmm seems like I am returning to DIGIT after long time.

Ya I have heard some incident where the fork breaks and was shocked to see those pics.

Thats a bad output from Bajaj.

Waiting for 225CC but kinda confused to go for it or not with such bad news from various places.

Think travelling at 100K+ and suddenly u do a hard brake and see ur front head assmembly going toward the ground wow scarry to think and what if happens in real life !!??

I have been using my 2005 Pulsar DTS-i and the original rear brake pads never locked up my rear wheels.

But some months back I had changed them and since then my bikes keeps on skidding and had around 3 accidents where I had to replace my entire front headlight assembly.

But never anything broke or came apart except for light fitting 

As far I have seen Pulsar is a sturdy and rugged bike but it depends on the frequency of servicing and maintanance.

Also there is an adjustment thingy in the rear wheel brake. Any body know how to properly set that so that I don't skid my mike.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 7, 2007)

*Ok. First things first!*

Bajaj Pulsar 200ccDTSi has problems with it's front fork which tends to just break under harsh braking conditions. Now, that doesn't mean that the whole bike is crap or that they are not concerned about safety and they put in cheap quality stuff!!

How many of you morons critizing Bajaj about this know about the R&D they have put into this bike and the 220? The answer is you don't!! Ask any 180CC owner who got his bike about 1 year ago and they will tell you about it!! I myself am a proud owner of a 180DTSi for over a 1.5 years now. And during the development period of the 200&220, did you know that Bajaj personally called up it's 180CC owners to several meetings to gather input from the existing 180 to improve the developing bikes. Now, that's called real feedback!! Everyone present were able to express their views on the pros and cons and what they would like to see and they wouldn't like to see in the forthcoming bikes.

Now, how in world would you know that unless you own a 180 yourself????

The point is Bajaj is the only Indian bike company that has put so much time and care in the R&D of a bike. And any product although released after years of R&D still might face unforseen problems. The example of problems with SONY batteries is the very proof for you and those of you who think that it was because Sony doesn't do R&D and are just interested in cheap products, then you need to get admitted in the nearest mental hospital ASAP!!

No other Indian bike has been in development for such a long time! And let me assure you that it's all Indian technology and not outsourced packaged shits like some Honda and Suzuki.

I'm not saying Honda and Suzuki are bad, but guys, they are all imported research, they have been in R&D for several years outside the country and not by all Indian crew and obviously you have to expect a foreign bike to be better!!

The very fact that Bajaj has been able to rival foreign favourites with it's 200&220 is the most important sign of maturity in R&D by Bajaj and not following the lame same old Indian principles which is being religiously followed by many other Indian automobile manufacturers. 

Bajaj doesn't have a connection with foriegn manufacturers like most of the other companies do. Eg: Hero Honda = Indian Hero + Foreign Honda, Maruti Suzuki = Indian Maruthi + Foriegn Suzuki. So, these companies which has outsourced support coming up with something new isnt' a big deal. People drool over the Suzuki Swift thinking that it's something great done by maruti which unfortunately is not. It's an imported technology, product and knowledge which is clearly in the name 'Suzuki' swift. So, even if Honda comes out with it's new expected 250 which has already been in service around the globe for over 5 years, it's not something big which you can drool over if you know what I mean!!

The point is, we Indians are very quick to find out faults rather than understanding why it could have happened!!

*And Secondly,*

Stupid accidents caused by people who dont' know how to ride a bike cannot be blamed on a bike. When you go and hit something at 60Km/h, what do you expect a bike to do? Stay in one piece? If that is what you expect, then like I said, you need to get admitted in the nearest mental hospital ASAP!!

As far as the skidding while braking is concerned, the bikes that are in India so far, dont' have 'ABS', so your brain will need to act as the ABS control, first of all, don't tighten your back break nut so much, loosen it a bit so that, when you step on the pedal, it goes down a bit more and not hard.

As for those, who don't know how to apply the front and back breaks uniformly or in the required proportion, my advice is DON"T RIDE A BIKE TILL YOU KNOW IT!!! Because, if you do something, do it responsibly without hurting others! If you have a license, it doesnt' mean you can ride which ever way you feel like and cause havoc with others lives on the road! Drive responsibly, or don't till you learn to do so!

Sorry for such a long post


----------



## iamtheone (Jul 7, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> {Infinity}+1



{infinity}+2

pulsar is way way ahead of competition....u tell me neother bike in india which has got auto indicators other than pulsar??
and although i wud buy a karizma over a pulsar neday then too i believe that pulsar has far better engineering than karizma...i'll just buy a karizma coz i love the luks of this bike


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 7, 2007)

i am using pusar 150 cc-digital one--------and dude it rocks-it fails apache, unicorn------ u think karizma bikes skid a lost and the movt bike falls get ready to pay 1000--even if it falls from stand--
pusar 200 --i havent tried --but i think the new gear sucks--just like karizma--ur shoes wd get ruined--


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 8, 2007)

@ iamtheone


> i believe that pulsar has far better engineering than karizma...



Now these time Pulsar 220 is better than kaizma in  engine pulsar 220 have a nice look


----------



## Kannan (Jul 8, 2007)

Like Help~Is~Here said, I like pulsar because Bajaj is our own Indian company and they have done lot of inovatives when compared to others and have been first to bring to the market certain features of Pulsar bikes.

I am eagerly waiting for a Pulsar 220 but my parents are trying to put a fullstop to my bachelore life by getting me a life partner in few months and hence they insist on getting a car than a bike


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 8, 2007)

another thing- the new pulsar costs 85k.. y not wait fr the 1lakh car instead? atleast its safer thn a two wheeler, plus u don need to get wet in rains


----------



## Kannan (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey enticer, thats a good suggestion. But generally I prefer powerful ones but at affordable prices.

Even when I am aked to choose a car I will prefer Indica Xetz GLX than a Maruti Swift. 

Reason, Indica is cheaper than Swift but almost as powerfull as swift.

That was just an example and am not comparing both that cars !!


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 14, 2007)

VD17 said:
			
		

> yamaha doesnt know the words 150cc and honda seems to suffer from a sleep disorder which makes em wake up n give facelifts to their bikes months after the competition... (even now they did just a stickering job with borrowed alloys, graphics and styling)..
> and we still throw stones at bajaj... way to go...


ha ha ha look at th yamaha doesnt know 150cc.. how crazy is tht ...hey dude have u heard of anything named yezdi,RD and stuff ???now dont tell me they r OOOOOOOld ones... 

YAMAHA baap hai bajaj jaise local companiyon ka.... aur compare karte vakt honda hinda mat cillao.. woh HERO HONDA hai..
honda aur yamaha ne bikes ki technolojy mein history banai hai... 
bajaj to kalka bacha hai...


----------



## praka123 (Jul 14, 2007)

^^teek bola re!anyone seen RD350(twin) rasing?yezdi/jawa got twin engines 30 yrs back in *India*. these bikes got dhoda peene ki aadath hai bas


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 14, 2007)

RD350's exhaust note still rocks

my cousin bro had this bike.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 14, 2007)

cool man !!
does any one have this bike.. or any one ready to sell it.. one of my freind wants to buy it he is a licensed YAMAHA motocross racer .. & owns a rx 135 & a RXZ..
& he is mad abt RD350 ... i love its name its ROAD DEATH  !!! isnt tht cool !!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 14, 2007)

Road Death is not cool man.



> The RD Name
> 
> There was a myth that RD stood for *"Racing Death" and "Road Death"* and that it was the Japanese revenge for the atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki, as it claimed the lives of many US riders, *but this is pure fiction* (according to Japanese representatives). It was thought by some RD stood for "race derived." But a long time Yamaha mechanic recently dispelled this myth on the UK Yamaha RD forum, this is his explanation and he has worked with and raced them since the seventies: "We always understood it to be a series of letters that explain the bikes make up and function two stroke twin." The RD was a gas guzzler that would deliver anywhere between 6 - 24 KMs to a litre.
> 
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Jul 14, 2007)

^Bangalore where u can find this bike maintained well and for sale too(this bike was actually released internationally on 1972 someting).the Film Hero of 1983(jackey,meenakshi) was a promo for escorts yamaha rd350!!
RX100 too is a very nice bike.i can chase that hero honda cbz with rx100 for sometime(top speed soars   )
I owned a rx100 back in 1997.it rocked until i met with a serious accident   now fiero is enough.but i miss two strokers.they rock!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 14, 2007)

sorry, but i dont know.

maybe you'll find something here *xbhp.com/


----------



## comrade (Jul 15, 2007)

proud owner of pulsar 180 here...almost 2 yrs completed now..till now nothing went wrong & still have both the side mirrors insafe


----------



## wildone (Dec 24, 2007)

@ Help Is Here and everybody:

Do you remember a small company called Kawasaki from Japan? They are one of the 4 big manufacturers in this world. They manufacture the world's fastest bike too. Do  you know that Bajaj has a collaboration with Kawasaki? The initial bikes they manufactured were all with Kawasaki collaboration. And they couldnt get any collaboration from the other guys because they were already snapped up. So they got Kawasaki, the best of what is left.  The funny thing with these jokers is that they until now couldnt manufacture good bikes inspite of their collaboration. Hero Honda stuck gold right from their first bike. TVS- Suzuki has many models which are best sellers. Yamaha has one of the best bike in Indian History. Every bike Bajaj made is sad. Until Pulsar they didnt have a strong bike. And that bike too needed to have the Kawasaki engineers come in and tune it up. I am not saying that the other manufacturers are great. but atleast they dont make bikes that dont have the front wheel and back wheel out of alignment. Any bike would break up if you hit a wall at 60 kmph. but the bajaj is one that skids all the way from here to hell because its straight line stability is absolutely ZERO. Forget abt history. look at the present. The XCD - 125 that they have launched with so much of fanfare gives an onroad mileage of 75 kms. Which is exactly what the Super Splendour and Glamour give. and they are built better. Now who is better?

@ Kannan,
Do you know that Tata cars have failed every safety test that was conducted in Europe? They have come out at the bottom of the list in England. Do you really want to buy those cars where not just your life but also the lives of those you love are at risk?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 25, 2007)

Weird.hope they solve it soon


----------

